# Done for a while!!!



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

the last week or so worth of deliveries from various online vendors.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW! Nice haul!! :banana: :hungry:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Did you get forced into getting those DPG's on ci's jam like I did too.:smile:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Freakin great haul!


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn Jesse!! You have been a busy guy. Great haul.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW nice haul.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pick ups man


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Those are some beautiful pics.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Where do you begin? Nice purchases, enjoy!


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice. Enjoy


----------



## Redheadz (Sep 23, 2009)

Those CG4's are some incredible smokes. Looks like your humi should be full for a week or two at least.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Suweet!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is definitly a good haul. I love when I go on missions to buy alot of cigars it is great


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, spare no expense eh??? I say keep up the good work!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Very nice grabs there Jess!!! I-AM-JELOUS!!!:tongue1:

Let us know how those La Vieja Habana's are... I've seen them a few times, & been wanting to try them out. I'm beginning to be a big fan of Brazilian maduro wrappers.:nod:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Some nice cigars there. I love the DPG Black too, and the LADC, and the San Cristobal, and the...you get the idea.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy moly Jess! Say, are those humis from the CI promo? Looks like you're gonna need 'em!


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Very nice grabs there Jess!!! I-AM-JELOUS!!!:tongue1:
> 
> Let us know how those La Vieja Habana's are... I've seen them a few times, & been wanting to try them out. I'm beginning to be a big fan of Brazilian maduro wrappers.:nod:


They are great!! at 2.29 a stick when you buy the box its even better lol.
They are a little sweet, real smooth and overall a very tasty stick, especially for what they are. I would definitely recommend trying them!



eyesack said:


> Holy moly Jess! Say, are those humis from the CI promo? Looks like you're gonna need 'em!


actually no lol, I bought them cause I had those two boxes on the way and was totally out of space, and for 20 bucks you cant beat it!!!

and thanks for all the comments guys, I will be very busy lol:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice pickups! Now the question is...how long are you done for? :smile:


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Very Nice


----------

